# Last chance to win a lovely bandage set- What have the Olympics done for you?



## Legacy123 (2 January 2013)

Hi there, 

If you have strong feelings about what the Olympics have or haven't done for you as a member of the horse industry, perhaps you would be interested in filling in my survey:

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/FR5F6WT

As part of some 2012/13 dissertation research from Warwickshire College, I hope that the information you provide will give a detailed picture of where we need to be focussing as an industry in order to acheive sustainability of the legacy as a whole, and not let it fizzle out.

If you are happy to enter your details in the draw, there is a lovely set of four white fleece LeMieux bandages for the winner too!

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Polos (2 January 2013)

done


----------



## Tern (2 January 2013)

I have done it for you.


----------



## Springy (2 January 2013)

Done


----------



## SKW (2 January 2013)

done


----------



## BlizzardBudd (2 January 2013)

Done


----------



## Delicious_D (2 January 2013)

done


----------



## Legacy123 (3 January 2013)

Thanks for this folks, your opinions are extremely valuable! Good luck in the prize draw, few more responses and then i will draw it! x


----------



## Queenbee (3 January 2013)

Im just about to enter  just from a purely geeky point of view, not a criticism genuinely interested... Isn't there some ethical issue with offering incentives for research... I didn't think it was allowed because it could cause false results with people taking part more than once just to get the goodies?  How did you get around that?


----------



## Clofox (3 January 2013)

Done


----------



## Legacy123 (3 January 2013)

The_Snow_Queen, thats an interesting point you raise. I wouldnt say it was an "ethical" issue so much, as I am genuinely offering a prize, the set of four white bandages that are currently taking up space in our student living room! I think if someone were to offer a prize and not send one out, then it would raise an ethical issue. 

It may be an issue from  my point of view, in that yes, people may do as you say an enter twice. Unfortunately on my limited budget and use of basic survey software, I cant really get round that and am relying on trust that our lovely UK equestrians are genuinely interested in providing their opinion for the good our sport, and not just the incentive. I decided upon the incentivisation as I felt that the topic was limited to a fairly small number of people, and therefore wanted to maximise the opportunity for possible responses. (people who might not have bothered may take the time, for example).

It is something which I will review in detail during the discussion phase of my work, so thank you for bringing it up, but no I wouldnt say it was an ethical issue, just that it might pose a threat to the accuracy of results. I will have to weigh up the likelihood of this during the write up.

If you are interested in the outcome, The_Snow_Queen, please feel free to get in contact via the email address provided at the end of the survey around March-April time, and a short summary should be available. If you are prepared to wait longer, the full work should be able to be seen too!

Thanks for your question!


----------



## Queenbee (3 January 2013)

No worries  it's always good to have some stuff to discuss in your write up . Yes it would be lovely to see your findings and the finished product.  Good luck with it


----------



## elliebrewer98 (3 January 2013)

Fini! It was a nice survey to fill out as I've had a very strong Olympic legacy after the Games finished


----------



## fine_and_dandy (4 January 2013)

Done


----------



## stencilface (4 January 2013)

Done


----------



## SpottyTB (4 January 2013)

Done


----------



## Ridingondreams (4 January 2013)

Done the survey! Enjoy writing your report, lol!


----------



## Spyda (5 January 2013)

Done! I remember well the joys of dissertation writing. Good luck


----------



## Elsiecat (5 January 2013)

Done


----------



## hest (5 January 2013)

Done. 
If you haven't got it or read it then Bill Gillham's Developing a Questionnaire book is brilliant and invaluable for this type of research. It includes chapters on analysis of the data you have collected, how to present your findings and so on. It's really worth a read. Good luck!


----------



## Legacy123 (6 January 2013)

Thanks guys, much appreciated, and hest, thank you I shall try and track one down that sounds useful!!


----------



## Dry Rot (6 January 2013)

I recently suffered an injury to my good eye so my sight is not so hot.

I read the header to this thread as, "Last chance to win a lovely *bondage* set" --  but then I really did wonder at the mention of the Olympics!

HHO setting new standards??


----------



## Legacy123 (6 January 2013)

Haha! Thats cracked me up and made my lit-review writing more entertaining for sure!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Legacy123 (8 January 2013)

Thank you to everyone who took part in my survey, it is now CLOSED, and the winner will be notified asap!


----------



## Elsiecat (8 January 2013)

Legacy123 said:



			Thank you to everyone who took part in my survey, it is now CLOSED, and the winner will be notified asap!
		
Click to expand...

Oooooh


----------

